# Grammy Awards 2010: Die Nominierungen!



## AMUN (7 Jan. 2010)

Insgesamt gibt es 109 Preiskategorien: Von klassischer bis hin zu moderner Musik sind alle Genres vertreten. 
Man darf sich also wieder auf eine glamouröses Event mit aufregenden Starauftritten freuen, 
wenn am 31. Januar 2010 im Staples Center die 52. Annual Grammys Awards verliehen werden. 


*Die interessantesten Grammy Nominierungen für 2010 in der Übersicht:


Beste Single*


"Halo" Beyoncé Knowels
"I Gotta Feeling" The Black Eyed Peas
"Use Somebody" Kings Of Leon
"Poker Face" Lady Gaga
"You Belong With Me" Taylor Swift


*Newcomer des Jahres*


Zac Brown Band
Keri Hilson
MGMT
Silversun Pickups
The Ting Tings


*Bestes Lied*


"Poker Face" Lady Gaga
"Pretty Wings" Maxwell
"Single Ladies (Put A Ring On It)" Beyoncé Knowles
"Use Somebody" Kings Of Leon
"You Belong With Me" Taylor Swift


*Bestes Album*


"I Am... Sasha Fierce" Beyoncé
"The E.N.D." The Black Eyed Peas
"The Fame" Lady Gaga
"Big Whiskey And The Groogrux King" Dave Matthews Band
"Fearless" Taylor Swift


*Bester Pop Song - weiblich*


"Hometown" Glory Adele
"Halo" Beyoncé
"Hot N Cold" Katy Perry
"Sober" Pink
"You Belong With Me" Taylor Swift


*Bester Pop Song - männlich*


"This Time" John Legend
"Love You" Maxwell
"Make It Mine" Jason Mraz
"If You Don't Know Me By Now" Seal
"All About The Love Again" Stevie Wonder


*Bester Pop Song - Duo oder Gruppe*


"I Gotta Feeling" The Black Eyed Peas
"We Weren't Born To Follow" Bon Jovi
"Never Say Never" The Fray
"Sara Smile" Daryl Hall & John Oates
"Kids" MGMT


*Bestes Pop Album*


"The E.N.D." The Black Eyed Peas
"Breakthrough" Colbie Caillat
"All I Ever Wanted" Kelly Clarkson
"The Fray" The Fray
"Funhouse" Pink


*Bester Rock Song*


"Beyond Here Lies Nothin'" Bob Dylan
"Change In The Weather" John Fogerty
"Dreamer" Prince
"Working On A Dream" Bruce Springsteen
"Fork In The Road" Neil Young


*Bester Rock Song - Duo oder Gruppe*


"Can't Find My Way Home" Eric Clapton & Steve Winwood
"Life In Technicolor II" Coldplay
"21 Guns" Green Day
"Use Somebody" Kings Of Leon
"I'll Go Crazy If I Don't Go Crazy Tonight" U2


*Bestes Rock Album*


"Black Ice" AC/DC
"Live From Madison Square Garden" Eric Clapton & Steve Winwood
"21st Century Breakdown" Green Day
"Big Whiskey And The Groogrux King" Dave Matthews Band
"No Line On The Horizon" U2


----------



## Bigsir (25 Jan. 2010)

schwere entscheidung


----------



## Q (1 Feb. 2010)

Danke für die Info AMUN!


----------

